# New Coffee Shop. Which Coffee machine & Grinder ?



## thehungryartist (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi

We are setting up a New Coffee Shop, its quite small so I expect to sell anywhere between 40 and 100 coffees per day and would expect no more than say 20 in any 1 hour period.

I am thinking of a 2 group machine but have no idea of what boiler capacity to go for? I was thinking of spending around £4000 and hope to have it installed for this.

Any suggestions out there.

Oh and I also need a couple of grinders, regular and decaf!

Cheers

G


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi G

Give Youri at Limini Coffee a shout (his banner is at the bottom of the forum)

He can source a good deal on equipment and also cover off training with you too.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

For £4000 I can do you a 2 group Fracino PID including 12 month warranty + delivery, installation and training. That's a forum price - you can have a look at the machine here http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/PID.html

Give me a shout if you are interested!

Andy


----------



## thehungryartist (Mar 25, 2014)

I see that my post has been moved? However I cant find where to?

Anyone have any ideas

Thanks


----------

